# Am still looking for new hunter - why is it so hard?



## Christmas Crumpet (1 October 2009)

Had first horse on trial and it was awful on hound exercise when left to do gates so had to go back. 

Then bought second horse which I loved and we flew round xc course when trying him. Nicest person ever to do, hack out etc but then went loopy out cubbing rearing and spinning round for 2 hours and scared the life out of me. Thought about keeping it and persevering but then thought better of it. Thankfully the owners have taken it back. It is apparently a fantastic hunter but I think that is in the case of getting off the lorry, galloping straight off after the meet and going all day then going home. Not going hunting the way we do in Dorset!!

So why is it so hard to find a good, well mannered hunter between 16hh - 16.3hh, under 10 that jumps hedges, can live on its own and travel on its own that isn't at the other end of the country? I'm in Dorset - we have the Portman, Cattistock &amp; Blackmore Vale down here. Surely there must be one for sale that fits the job.

Thankfully I've got lots of horses to take cubbing and hunting in the meantime but I just want to find my own again and go hunting.

Sorry for moan. Just fed up of travelling length &amp; breadth of country and still haven't found the right one.


----------



## siennamum (1 October 2009)

My friends horse:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/mark...le-under-3000.htm?category=180&amp;county=294

Bit green, but extremely sane, stands like a rock, happy alone &amp; cheap as chips.


----------



## DBrasnett (1 October 2009)

I was recently in Toller Porcorum on holiday and saw the Cattistock out. Actually I was laying in bed and heard the horn, jumped up to see a small hunt in the fields behind the B&amp;B. I was grinning all day.  I assume it was the Cattistock as I had run past their kennels a couple of days before hand.

Anyway, to answer your post..I can highly recommend http://www.stubleyhollowfarm.com/ for a good hunter and an honest dealer. I was looking for ages and was against dealers until I came across Patsy. All her horses are from Ireland, have hunted and are younger. She says it as it is and there are no surprises. My boy is every thing she said he was, warts and all. 

The website isn't totally upto date, but I know she is going to Ireland shopping this weekend, so there will be lots more ponies at her place soon.

I know she might be perceived as pricey, but for the honesty and quality I got, I would do it again


----------



## jrp204 (1 October 2009)

One of the masters of the fourburrow here in cornwall has a very nice coloured for sale. 
http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses/horses_for_sale/Hunter__21-09-09-56443


----------



## Patches (1 October 2009)

One of the masters of the fourburrow here in cornwall has a very nice coloured for sale. 
http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses/horses_for_sale/Hunter__21-09-09-56443 [/quot

Drrrooooooolll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## icemaiden113 (1 October 2009)

Hi,

 Have you tried Adam Ellery? Thats where our big lad came from! He's back to showjumping now but still hunts and I know he has some lovely horse! Check out his website westcountrysportshorses.com they have a sale at some point! If you need the number let you OH half know and he can get it from my OH!
Good luck!


----------



## Cliqmo (1 October 2009)

I am still on the mailing list for the Beaufort Hunt and they have had some lovely horses advertised recently (quantified by my Mum who has hunted with at least one of  them and can vouch for his manners etc) ...with a price tag of about £10k for the pleasure though... can your budget stretch that far? If so PM me


----------



## Irishcobs (1 October 2009)

Damn if I had known you were looking for a horse I could of told you about one we have for sale at work. Sadly his is sold subject to the meet on Sat. If for some strange reason they don't want him I will PM you his details. 
We are getting a new hunter in to sell on Sat but I don't no anything about it other than its a 16.3hh warmblood. So will get it out hunting first before we advert it.


----------



## Amymay (2 October 2009)

Someone on here was selling the most beautiful coloured hunter.  Will try and find the post.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (2 October 2009)

If anyone on here finds me a hunter I will buy them the most enormous drink EVER!!!

It needs to be a proper hunter, been there done it all but not over 10. Am I asking too much?!!

Irish Cobs - keep me in mind and let me know. Would be hugely grateful. Who do you hunt with?


----------



## Amymay (2 October 2009)

Icklemadame has a horse - found the post in picture gallery.  It's beautiful and has been cubbing this season - sounds ready to go:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/4813597/an/0/page/20#4813597


----------



## Cliqmo (2 October 2009)

go to  Beaufort Hunt Website  ,look up their 'small ads' and the one my Mum will personally vouch for is the 20th advert down- although several on there sound lovely! :grin:


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (2 October 2009)

Not sure I could afford £9,750!! Was thinking more £5 - £6k.I have seen IckleMadame's but am looking for something a little bit bigger and more experienced. I love the look of the horse though!!


----------



## Amymay (2 October 2009)

Have you spoken to Icklemadame though?  The horse sounds just cracking.


----------



## x_lou_x (2 October 2009)

Im STILL trying to sell mine....
iv had absolutly no interest lol and im not sure why as shes lovely honest!!! heres her add again!

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses/horses_for_sale/HunterAllrounder__22-09-09-53515


----------



## Amymay (2 October 2009)

Really lovely horse Hollie.


----------



## x_lou_x (2 October 2009)

thankyou   she really is a diamond i just cant understand why no-one has come to see her and snapped her up!!


----------



## JenHunt (2 October 2009)

she's lovely hollie.... I wish I could afford her! she sounds like someone OH could love (as well as me obviously )


----------



## harrisonad (2 October 2009)

I am on a great yard and there are a few for sale. 

It is Junction 10 on the M25 and they have hirelings and hunters for sale. 

If you are interested then message me and I will gove you the owners contact details.

We will be out for opening meet with the Surrey Union and you can see some of the horses there if you like.


----------



## montmol (3 October 2009)

One of the masters of the fourburrow here in cornwall has a very nice coloured for sale. 
http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses/horses_for_sale/Hunter__21-09-09-56443

Click to expand...

seen this one out hunting before, he's really lovely! sensible price!


----------



## MrWoof (7 October 2009)

Had first horse on trial and it was awful on hound exercise when left to do gates so had to go back. 

Then bought second horse which I loved and we flew round xc course when trying him. Nicest person ever to do, hack out etc but then went loopy out cubbing rearing and spinning round for 2 hours and scared the life out of me. Thought about keeping it and persevering but then thought better of it. Thankfully the owners have taken it back. It is apparently a fantastic hunter but I think that is in the case of getting off the lorry, galloping straight off after the meet and going all day then going home. Not going hunting the way we do in Dorset!!

So why is it so hard to find a good, well mannered hunter between 16hh - 16.3hh, under 10 that jumps hedges, can live on its own and travel on its own that isn't at the other end of the country? I'm in Dorset - we have the Portman, Cattistock &amp; Blackmore Vale down here. Surely there must be one for sale that fits the job.

Thankfully I've got lots of horses to take cubbing and hunting in the meantime but I just want to find my own again and go hunting.

Sorry for moan. Just fed up of travelling length &amp; breadth of country and still haven't found the right one.  

Click to expand...

Simple answer really - because Hunters are made and are not horses just bought in the hope that they might do the job properly! Try contacting a reputable hunting yard, if they don't have any, they could well put you in touch with someone who does. Good luck.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (7 October 2009)

Both horses had hunted and were supposed to be good hunters which is why I had them. I didn't just find a horse that I liked and presume it would hunt. I was looking for a MADE hunter which I was told both of these were!!! 

I'm going to see Four Burrow one on Sat. Fingers crossed.


----------



## natalia (7 October 2009)

Harrisonad! Hello! Natalia here! lol!

Second to your message, yes we have a few very nice hunters here for sale, all currently out cubbing every week and gearing up for the opening meet. Give me a call on 07977 431 829, I think there's about 5 that would be for sale if you wanted them, and a few of these are currently hirelings.


----------



## LouBerry (8 October 2009)

I'm going to see Four Burrow one on Sat. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Glad for you, hope it goes well. That coloured looks a cracking horse and sounds right for the job.


----------



## blakesmum (13 December 2010)

Don't know if you are still looking for a hunter but Rupert Nuttall at Sparkford/Queen Camel may have some for sale, he's a master with the B&SV and has a very good eye for horses.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 December 2010)

carolineb said:



			Both horses had hunted and were supposed to be good hunters which is why I had them. I didn't just find a horse that I liked and presume it would hunt. I was looking for a MADE hunter which I was told both of these were!!! 

I'm going to see Four Burrow one on Sat. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

So what happened next?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (14 December 2010)

I posted about the Four Burrow one last year during cubbing time!! Not quite sure why this post has suddenly been pulled up again...?!!

I bought a youngster and hunted him and have sold him on to hunt hounds in Norfolk. Will be casually looking again once we've got over the worst of the weather. Have got one on loan who I've been hunting and he's doing the job at the moment.


----------



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

Really hate to rub salt in the wounds but you missed out on mine! Start of the season I was selling him due to wanting a showjumper, but now decided to keep him as he is farrr to much fun! He was a 16.1hh Thoroughbred, 9 years, jumps absolutely anything, perfect out hunting, hunts full days with Taunton Vale (so not too far from you), if we ever decide to sell him again I will contact you! xx


----------

